# New fonts for adobe acrobat



## berserkus

Dear designers and programers,

I would like to know where do you get new fonts from? In my case I need such fonts: WarnockPro-Regular, WarnockPro-Bold, WarnockPro-BoldIt, WarnockPro-It, TradeMarker-FatItalic, Univers-Black, Univers-Bold, Univers-ExtraBlackExt. If you have them, please post, how it could be downloaded? (I need fonts for Windows XP).
If it is not possible to donload or post them somehow, could you at least say how to convert MAC fonts to WinXP (for example file *.sfnt)

thank you in advance


----------



## Inactive

warnock fonts. (not free, but if you need them badly!)
i'm not sure these are what you want, but you can get free fonts here.


----------

